# Deer Stands



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2009)

Let's see them, These were taken about fifteen years ago. The trees are a lot taller now and show three of the five shooting lanes i have. Each lane is about 150 to 200 yards. Still the same stand, but have different material around the bottom and top. It is eighteen feet to the bottom of where you stand. I have a climber i use when the deer are not in the area, but most of my hunting is done on this tower stand.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 14, 2009)

You must be itchin' for next season already. I had some deer pan fried with a couple of pieces of bacon two nights ago..... Man that is good. I always called venison "Jesus Meat" cause it was so good and was truley a blessing to have.


----------



## deer slayer (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice !!! I have same set up, built mine myself. next time to the property I'll get some pics. Mine is 13' to base of stand and is 4'x4'. awesome when the weather is bad everyone else @ camp me tucked up in there w/blanket ready for the bigin!!! love the climber though!!!! portable, comfortable, can get much higher if needed, although a little colder!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2009)

This is my climber, the tree is way too big for it as you can see.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2009)

This one is kinda unique, I've had it about twenty years and have had people copy and make one from the design. You stand it up and throw the rope around the hook on the bar that fastens it on the tree and pull tight. It's really sturdy and easy to put up, but it is really heavy. It is 15 feet to where you sit and the camo bag swings around to cover your legs. Have killed a few deer off it.


----------



## blackoak (Feb 14, 2009)

With your climber, 40' up and the tree should be just right. Don't forget your hanky for nose bleeds that high up I have a Summit climber that I use for archery, it's light and sturdy, I love it. Here's a tip for your climbing stand. Get a retractable dog leash at Wal Mart with a 25' cord and fasten it to the seat of your climber. Tie , or clip your bow, gun to it and climb up to your chosen height. The line will feed out and once up just pull up you weapon and the line will retract into the case. It's nice to lower you weapon also. It will retract as your going down and will not tangle up as you are going down. These re 
tractable leashes are about 8 bucks and it was the best 8 bucks I ever spent for a hunting item. PS I don't often preach, but always wear your safety harness while climbing and in stand. I learned the hard way.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2009)

Great tip Blackoak, I'll try it. Know what ya mean about wearing the harness too.


----------



## deer slayer (Feb 14, 2009)

Cool stands!! that peg leg looking thing is a little shakey for me. looks as if it does it's job though. How did everyone do this year, I hunt MD mostly, a little in VA and PA. Ended up w/7 one of which was a respectable 8 pt. I'll get some pics on here after dinner. Waiting for the whistle pigs to come out now!!!


----------



## triptester (Feb 14, 2009)

Here pics of a few stands


----------



## deer slayer (Feb 14, 2009)

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d50/dc12fd/001.jpg
Here are some of my critters of recent years, no picks of stands packed everything up already, Sept not to far away I guess!!! plenty of time to stay sharp shooting ground hogs, those things are like playing wack-a-mole around this area. The big 8 pt in upper left had 2 drop tines broke off you can see the nubs, what a bummer!!!


----------



## tree md (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't think I have any pics of my stands but I do have a couple of vids from the crows nest view. I got some footage of deer on a couple of them. To large of files to upload but I'll try to edit out some pics later. Funny, I was going to go remove 2 of my stands from the woods today and move a ladder stand to another tree. However, After finishing my tree job at lunchtime I decided to just watch the ballgames and take a nap. I've got 5 tree stands; 3 climbers, a hang on and a ladder stand. My climbers are a Summit Viper, an API and an old original Summit stand that I bought in 88. Can't remember what brands the ladder stand and hang on are. When I install or take down the ladder stand or hang on I use my rope and saddle. On my hang on I install a false crotch with a micro pulley to hoist the platform up and down the tree while I am belted in with my flip cord lanyard. Being a climber has it's advantages when installing tree stands. 

I leave next Thursday for my hog hunt in TX. Can't wait to break my bow back out. It's a sure cure for the end of deer season blues.

I did prett good this past deer saeson, I got my best bow buck to date and a doe. I usually try to take at least three a year but wasn't meant to be this year. All bow kills. I don't hunt with a gun anymore, just bow. I had a monster buck at 57 yards this year. A little out of bow range for me but I know he survived the season and I'll be after him next year. Here's a few pics of the buck that got away:





















Here's the one I got this year:


----------



## deer slayer (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice deer!! . looks like an old boy w/the dark colored horns.


----------



## tree md (Feb 14, 2009)

deer slayer said:


> Nice deer!! . looks like an old boy w/the dark colored horns.



Thanks. 

What a bummer about the drop tines on that 8. did you ever see him before they got broke off? Still one heck of a deer, drop tines or not.

The chocolate horn buck weighed in at 157 pounds field dressed. A big deer for these parts. I aged him at 4.5 years by teeth. I had seen him on my trailcam and thought that his rack was much bigger than it was. Pretty good deer but a small rack for his age I thought.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2009)

deer slayer said:


> Cool stands!! that peg leg looking thing is a little shakey for me. looks as if it does it's job though. How did everyone do this year, I hunt MD mostly, a little in VA and PA. Ended up w/7 one of which was a respectable 8 pt. I'll get some pics on here after dinner. Waiting for the whistle pigs to come out now!!!


It's super sturdy when you install it, There's a couple of things thats not really shown that hold it on the tree. I just threw it up on the tree to get a pic, Didn't tighten nothing down.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2009)

Some nice stands.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice bucks too guys, I only seen one legal buck this year. Will post a pic here shortly.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2009)

Here he is.












Hadn't killed no big ones but here are a few of them.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2009)

You got some nice racks there deer slayer.


----------



## deer slayer (Feb 14, 2009)

Nope never seen him. it's funny though, I found some government land that is secluded but borders park and private property, honey hole it is!!. made the crucial mistake of taking a Friend and so he decided to hunt it also w/out me knowing. Gun season arrives, In am we hook up and I told him where I was going to go. He says "aw man iv'e been hunting that area and have seen this nice buck but no shots". pissed yes, but I figured to much land there to argue over it. Ended up on the opposite side of a swamp were I knew he usually hunted and shot that one Thanks sawing, been hunting since i was 9 y/o, working on 34 now. Those are from the past 7 years. Love the woods, hunting. got a few yourself !! I dont just hunt antlers, my freezer gets full first then i get picky.


----------



## tree md (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice racks Stihl Sawing! Looks like you been at it awhile.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2009)

tree md said:


> Nice racks Stihl Sawing! Looks like you been at it awhile.


Yeah, a little while.


----------



## tree md (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's a few pics from the topside view. I shot a large doe out of this stand at 12 yards with my bow. She ran 20 yards and fell dead in like 7 seconds. My quickest bow kill ever. I use one of the hooks that you hang a bicycle on in a garage in this stand. Nice and wide hook. Allows me to grab my bow an the blind and remove it silently. Pretty good idea I thought.


----------



## yooper (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## yooper (Feb 16, 2009)

The view, Big Lake in the back ground 2 miles away


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 16, 2009)

Dang yoop, How the heck do you get up in that stand.lol Helicopter perhaps. What a terrific view. Thanks for the look.


----------



## deer slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

:agree2: man what a view!!! better hope the wind don't sneek up on ya.


----------



## yooper (Feb 16, 2009)

lol with the wind...I only get a couple days of the fire arm season that I can sit up there...I have a reflective pie tin about 250 yards down one of the shooting lanes that I check out often for the sway of the tree. The tree sits right in the middle of mt 98 acres of hunting land and I have shooting lanes cut out from the tree like a wagon wheel all about 300 to 375 yeards. the blind is 77 feet in the tree so it gives me a pretty good view of the property.Cant shoot deer right below mw though as I would ither have to hit the top of the head or ruin the backstraps In the summer I will sometimes hike up the tree to down a 6 pack and enjoy the breeze off lake Superior
I do have a blind at the bottom of the tree for windy days or if the temp is below 10°F. here are a cuple more views


----------



## KD57 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice stands ya'll have there, and high too !! I bowhunt, so my stands consist of brushed up spots on the ground. Tree stands don't work too well in an 8 ft. tall mesquite tree, lol.


----------

